# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  تنظیمات outgoing email

## padina

سلام
در سازمان ما برای فرم های infopath ،تنظیماتی برای outgoing email قرار گرفته که alert ها رو میفرسته، مشکل من اینجاست که می خوام template این ایمیل ها رو تغییر بدم که وقتی به mailbox ارسال میشه به طور مثال فقط فیلد های خاصی و با فقط تغییر کرده ها رو نشون بده 
*
*

*
*

----------


## amin1softco

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/sharepointde...vices-3-0.aspx

http://www.askaboutasp.net/_-_47_How..._item__3f.aspx

----------

